# At last I have some hatched Newt larvae!



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi all, after a while of trying I now have some hatched Newt eggs (Marbled Newts and Spanish sharp ribbed Newts).

Last year my Spanish sharp ribs eggs hatched and then promptly all died of a fungal infection. Its the first year my Male Marms have been old enough, but the first few lots of eggs didn't develop, after a few breedings though the older Female started producing some viable eggs.

The hatched babies have been transplanted into plastic tubs in the garden with pond weed and loads of Daphnia/Cyclops and seem to be doing ok. I thought they would stand more chance just being left to it rather tham me faffing about with them indoors! Herse a pic of their home:










Heres a baby Sharp rib:










And some Marbled's:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Kewl! Good luck with them!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheers Ron, just hope nothing goes wrong! it would be nice to get a few through to morphing stage.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow they're tiny! Good luck: victory:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

They are ridiculously tiny mate! The macro mode on the camera was struggling to cope! Not like Fire sals, where its just a little underwater Salamander that you can forcep feed bloodworms to!


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations ... when I raised mine I kept them with as much live food as possible. Even so, they where still tiny when they morphed. Bare in mind these eggs will not all fully develop, for some reason nature has decided to only let a proportion reach hatching. I think with mine, about half died off.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, apparently with the Marbled's there is some chromosome problem that means only 50% develop properly at the tail budding stage. The Sharp ribbs had a similar egg mortality rate but there were so many eggs that I have loads more of them than the Marbled's.


----------

